# schriften selber machen



## drash (22. Juni 2002)

ich suche ein programm, um selber schriften herzustellen, am besten wäre natürlich freeware.


----------



## syrus (22. Juni 2002)

a
l
s
o

Hierhab ich einen link fuer dich da hast du die auswahl zwischen 6 programmen (glaub ich) hf!

gr33z :syrus:


----------

